# FS Tanks and equipment



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

I am selling my 108 gallon rimless one sided drilled aquarium . 2x 3/4 return and single 1 inch drain .Aluminium Stand . Stand was design for no rust and easily skin-able .wetdry bio filter . Need some plumbing and a return pump

Measurements coming soon

A video of the tank when it was running





Price reduce to $500


----------



## Adam Sandler (Oct 31, 2012)

Do you have any more photos of the tank itself?


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

*FS Ecotech Marine VorTech MP40 with Ecotech Marine EcoSmart Upgrade Kit GVRD*

Ecotech Marine VorTech MP40 with old controller plus Ecotech Marine EcoSmart Upgrade Kit. MP40w es

Everthing works :however I would recommend replacing

Vortech MP40 Replacement Wet Frame Cover
Vortech MP40 Replacement Wet Side Magnet

$300 firm


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Bump $650

Comes with big glass bio sump , and metal halide light, needs one new drain and some pluming


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

dimensions please ?


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

60x18x24 ,60 long ,18 front to back, 24 high


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Bump bump , trade for a newer mp10 or obo in price


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Bump offers anyone?


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Traded


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

*FS/FT Marine equipment for Quick sale :bigsmile:*

aquatic stuff

Cured live rock 
$3 lb about 200lbs

DIY 9x1watt white leds on heat sink great for nano
$10 SOLD

Tetra Whisper 100 Aquarium Air Pump 
$10

Single Dosing pump
$10

Natural Wave Multi-Cycle Pump
Natural Wave Multi-Cycle Pump Timer Demo - YouTube
$20 SOLD

Used ATI bubble master 200
Has wear and collection cup has been resealed also Needs a new spindle can get a replacement spindle from J&L Aquatic Aquarium supplies, Fish food, Saltwater aquarium fish and aquarium filters from JLAquatics.com
ATI Bubble Master 200 Protein Skimmer
$100

Vertex UF-20 in new condition hasn't been used for any media yet
Vertex UF-20 in Sump - YouTube
ReefSupplies.ca, your Canadian online reef aquarium store.
$80 SOLD

Brand new M16 led light ,good for fluval edge or DIY project . Has its own transformer so all you need is to get a m16 socket from a hardware store and you got yourself an led light.
got 18 of these . 
http://www.danielsworlds.com/webpages/DIYLEDFluvalEdgeLighting.html
$7 each

CPR C-Siphon Aquarium Overflow - CS100 Deluxe 800GPH
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=of-cs100
Lifter pump not included
$70

Samll Hagen rimless tank
Has some hard water marks . Was used for a holding tank while I get my main display tank up 
Measurements are 24inch long 14inch front to back 16 inch high
$ 20 or trade for a coral frag .SOLD

Aquarium Reef Tank almost complete

Details

100-108 Gallon rimless aquarium tank.

Drilled on one of the tank for a drain and two return . 1 inch drain and 3/4 return , Wet dry bio filter sump made out of glass and is big.Has chamber for Media and filter . 4 chambers . First chamber for Drain from the tank. 
passing through filter pad to a media chamber then over to Bio balls .then to last chamber for media to return pump. Pictures and Details will be updated Very soon .

$500

Ill also Edit post and upload pictures as I may miss some details here and there. All items Coral trades welcome


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

DIY led 
You would need your own transformer to power the led


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Just added a small rimless tank for sale . Has some minor hard water marks on the sides . Nothing in front of the tank . You can remove it with a razor .
















$20 or trade for a coral frag


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Added M16 led light to for sale


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Added CPR overflow box . Model cs100
Lifter pump not included .


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

This is whats left from the cured rocks , not sure how much is here.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

*FT/FS Originally a Acrylic tank turned into a DIY sump$20*

Measurements are 
48 inches long
15 inches high
14 inches Deep

Originally a acrylic fish tank with blue background . Reused and modified to be one my other large tanks sump . Needs a good cleaning. Trade for a nice Torch Coral


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

*FS 180 Gallon euro brace with center overflow $ 100*

I have a 180 gallon euro brace with center overflow. the tank is a little scratched . Ive posted this once but plans changed . need this gone. price to sell . Must have a few people to help move , its very heavy . Comes with half a stand ,What I mean by half is because the stand has been cut in half . Half the height of the originally stand is left .must take the aquarium and stand together. please only email me if your serious . Measurements and pictures will be posted soon.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Now that's funny. Comes with half the stand. Lol
Great price tho


----------



## cerestes (Mar 11, 2012)

Definitely interested if it's still available, sent pm


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

What a great deal. Hmmmm, should I use this for my aquaponics project. Hmmmmm.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i think u should anthony. seems like a good price. nice deep depth........shortened stand is good to then Irene can do most of the work............hahahahah.....j/k Irene.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Benny, I want to inform you I have merged all your ads in the marine equip section. As per the classified rules, you are supposed to keep them in one ad in each section.....2 ads max per section.

You might want to familiarize yourself with the classified rules: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...ssified-rules-read-before-posting-here-31533/

another thread I would like to bring to your attention: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-aquaria-announcements-news-2/classifieds-update-2-6-13-a-36291/

and one you may find useful for posting and editing classified ads: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-31536/

You are welcome to edit this ad as you see fit and delete any unecessary post. You can even close it and start a new one if you choose, but make sure they are all listed on the same ad if they go into the same section.

I will do my best to delete any unnecessary post and edit your title for now.

Thanks for your prompt attention and cooperation. Good luck with your sales!


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

bump to the top


----------

